# [H] Morghast [W] Anything



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Recently I bought a box of Morghasts with the intention of using them for Chaos figures, i.e Daemon Princes, Chaos Dreadnoughts, Daemon Engines, etc. The first of the Morghasts, assembled as a Harbinger, went fine. The second was a nightmare and I still cannot get it to work no matter what I try.

Thus I gave up. And came here.

I have a partially assembled Morghast set up as an Archai that I am prepared to trade for pretty much anything. I collect Dark Eldar, Chaos Space Marines, Chaos Daemons, Skitarii, Cult Mechanicus and Stormcast Eternals and would accept anything from those armies. A pair of Morghasts is valued at £36 from GW, therefore one Morghast should be £18. I do not expect anything above that, though I would not turn it down. To make up for any deficit should a figure worth a bit more be offered, I will throw in the remaining Harbinger weapons and chest piece so you can switch the figure to the other option if you want.










The figure is in fine condition except for two things. The shoulder joints where the wings go are heavily glue scarred as are the wing joints that go into the shoulder, as does the base and the flat sections of the spirits that attach to the base. The head has also been primed and given one single thin coat of Leadbelcher. Other then that, the kit is pristine.

Cash is acceptable as well, but I am open to a trade. Some figures that I am particularly interested in, and would accept any one in trade, are;

Dark Eldar Haemonculus, Kabalite Warriors (Box/Squad), Scourges (Box/Squad)
Stormcast Lord-Celestant or Castellant, Knight-Heraldor or Vexillor
Mechanicus Tech-Priest Dominatus
Chaos Space Marines Daemon Prince
Chaos Daemons Herald of Nurgle/Slaanesh, Daemonettes (Box/Squad), Plaguebearers (Box/Squad)

PM me or post here if you wish to talk further.


LotN


----------

